# Clifton, NJ - Wayne NJ Snow Equipment for Sale



## osoriapmllc (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

We are selling some older equipment that are in great working condition. Please see list below...any questions please PM us.

1. 2002 Ford f350 7.3 with 8foot western and 2yard smith electric salter. Truck and all equipment is in good condition. everything works always serviced New batteries, new tires last season, plow 3 years old. Asking price $8,500

2. 2000 Ford F250 5.4 with 8 foot unimount and saltdog salt spreader..Truck runs great but is not a looker...has some typical rust for the age. asking $4,500

3. 2012 Chevy Silverado 2500HD LTZ Crew Cab with 8 foot western and 1.5 yard western salter. Truck has duramax engine..drove around by owner and used as a secondary truck if needed...has 220K but is in excellent condition with all maintence done by local Chevy dealer....over 20K in service in the last 3 years..with injectors being replaced, exhuaset system completely redone new tires last season. asking price with all equipment $18.5K

4. have 4 toro single stage snow blowers in great condition for sale $200 each

5. We also have 3 rubber edge 8foot snow pushers each for $800


----------

